# What's wrong with this picture....



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh man...that's good. Must be low on DEF, since there is no light, and it's a large mileage until the limit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a third party used car dealer - probably doesn't know about refilling the DEF. That 152 miles until speed is limited is going to kill his chances of selling the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Also: The title lists it as "Fast".


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Also: The title lists it as "Fast".


65 MPH is fast! lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Faster than walking


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Reminds me of the typical CL ad: "V6 Camero. Very fast".


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Also: The title lists it as "Fast".


Mine is fast, just not quick!!*


*that is when there's DEF in the tank


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's funny, I would have guessed it would trip the CEL, maybe after the 152 miles....Looks like a decent car. Probably changed the oil and put the wrong oil in as well if they are this sloppy.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

They probably don't know where the tank is.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> That's funny, I would have guessed it would trip the CEL, maybe after the 152 miles....Looks like a decent car. Probably changed the oil and put the wrong oil in as well if they are this sloppy.


And then they would probably get defensive if you asked them what oil they used.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> And then they would probably get defensive if you asked them what oil they used.


"They put that in from the factory"


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> And then they would probably get defensive if you asked them what oil they used.


Probably would get defensive. I don't think buying a CTD used from this sort of place would be a good idea. It sucks because someone buys a car like this and could have a really bad experience and then just not really know why and then thinks it is because it is a diesel vs not being serviced properly. I think a gas car is a little more forgiving in that regard.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

That cracked me up haha.. on a side note.. I'm new to the Cruze Diesel.. I have a 2014.. I need to buy a DEF bottle and some DEF any recommendations?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Transparent with honesty and integrity in every aspect of our operation 
Efficient with respect to our customers time 

also the CC button is melted...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Merchlewitz said:


> That cracked me up haha.. on a side note.. I'm new to the Cruze Diesel.. I have a 2014.. I need to buy a DEF bottle and some DEF any recommendations?


To be legally sold as "DEF" in the US, it needs to meet a certain criteria - so when it comes to which brand, as long as it's branded as "DEF" (and not Urea Fluid, or something like that), and is API certified (which usually comes with the DEF title), you're good to use whatever.

I buy the Supertech stuff at WalMart (the only thing I buy at WalMart, really) for about $8 (for 2.5 gallons).



pandrad61 said:


> also the CC button is melted...


How in the ****...poor car.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah I noticed that someone put out their cigarette on the Cruise control button too... 

Honestly, I bought my CTD from a Chevy dealer who had serviced it since new, and I think they had no idea wtf they were doing... so I DEFINITELY wouldn't buy from a third party dealer...

Scratch that... I won't buy anything from a third party dealer... I did once and got screwed on an F-250 Diesel.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Probably would get defensive. I don't think buying a CTD used from this sort of place would be a good idea. It sucks because someone buys a car like this and could have a really bad experience and then just not really know why and then thinks it is because it is a diesel vs not being serviced properly. I think a gas car is a little more forgiving in that regard.


We have a few people on the forum who bought used diesels - with problems. It is a complete unknown what happened to the cars before they were purchased.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh brother - Hopefully no one will put diesel in DEF tank. Wondering how many burns on leather driver seat. Funny about melted CC.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

outdoorjr said:


> Oh brother - Hopefully no one will put diesel in DEF tank. Wondering how many burns on leather driver seat. Funny about melted CC.


That happened to someone on this forum before. Fortunately the car wasn't started and damage was minimal.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Can someone explain why its 152 until max speed? Newbie to diesel and I'm curious.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Great place to learn. It where I get a lot of information. There is an emission problem that is going to lead to the car going into reduced power in 152 miles. Most likely, the DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) is empty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mkohan said:


> Welcome to the forum, Great place to learn. It where I get a lot of information. There is an emission problem that is going to lead to the car going into reduced power in 152 miles. Most likely, the DEF (Diesel Exhaust Fluid) is empty.


That's my best guess too. Easily remedied by topping off the fluid. It's government mandated so people are forced to add the fluid. Now that I think about it, I wonder if any of the recent VW TDI's ever displayed this message.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

money_man said:


> Faster than walking


Lol, you can say that again!


----------

